# Vermont storm Feb. 22/23



## redoak (Jan 28, 2009)

My son sent these pictures to me. They were taken today, February 23. It's still snowing there as of 5:00 PM with an additional amount up to 6" by midnight. Jay Peak ski area, about 12 miles away, has measured 55" over the last 7 days. If you like snow, this is the place to be. It's good that the first pass down the driveway is down hill. His Jetta is hiding under the snow . Our cabin near Jay is all but buried. Hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Beautiful state that Vermont is, enjoyed driving there in my "trucking tymusicdays". Nice pics although I order my snow in 4 in allotments.payup


----------



## redoak (Jan 28, 2009)

We visited him two weeks ago and there was at least 18" on the ground then.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Share some please!!!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

great pics i have skied jay before awesome place . pics are great i think it might be time to trade in the truck for a tractor with a blower


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Cool pics wish we had some snow down here


----------



## dgc (Nov 17, 2008)

i think we have had a total of 5 inches this year :crying:


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

Here's my drive we only got 5 or so inches.Guess I should have read the title this is NH not Vermont. ooops!


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

Some of my resi drives.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

nice pictures, wish IL could get some snow like that


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

my uncle lives in Vermont,he told me he got about 24 to 26 inches that storm


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

we got 24 inches in waterbury VT will get pics up in a few days 
still running the truck with the bad frame while we wait for the states lemon law procces so the GMC did most the heavy work and went very easy on the one ton


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

how do you plow that? where do you start? man if that happend here... id get in my truck and try to start it.. all i would hear is "Yea RIGHT!"


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

you start early in the storm and just keep going 
ohh yah and you become really good friends with the gas station attnd.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

We got the same storm here in New Brunswick, im my area we recieved about 20" and I think the hardest hit area in the province had around 26" and this does not include how deep the drifts were, in my yard it was drifted up to four feet. It was a long couple of days, if you had a straight blade well you might as well as stay home. I know some contractors that had straight blades that left them at the shop and just used V plows & loaders. Luckly I have one V plow to make the job easier. 

The thing about plowing with the storm was you pretty much couldnt, we had about 12" on the ground in under two hours and you couldnt see anything out there.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

tell him to send some of that up to burlington


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

yah I was up ther other other day you guys got nothing


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

Red Oak,

Your son house is Montgomery Ctr, correct?

Derek


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

Forgot... The cabin by Alpine Haven?

Derek


----------



## redoak (Jan 28, 2009)

*cabin*

Yes, the cabin is on the mountain road at Alpine Haven. My son does live in Montg. Ctr.


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

redoak;769271 said:


> Yes, the cabin is on the mountain road at Alpine Haven. My son does live in Montg. Ctr.


Small world!!

I've got some pics from the that storm too. I'll try and post some.

Unfortunately the snow took a real beating today and this evening lots of wind.

Its not over yet... Still got another month of possible storms!!

Derek


----------

